# Changing handlebars on btwin triban 3



## tranceraver (31 Mar 2013)

Hi guys...

recently purchased a triban 3 absolutely chuffed to bits with it only thing i cant get myself to like is the handlebars and brake lever position (im old skool) lol has anyone changed the handle bar set to a mountain bike one? i would much prefer this but not sure how to go about it?
any help greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2013)

What part of the position do you not like?
I find that my position on the hoods is not far off riding on bar ends which is where i would ride anyway most of the time.Could it be your set up needs a tweak 1st before you go down the route of changing the bike ?
It can be done but you will need to buy shifters, tape,stem probably etc so it could work out relatively expensive compared to the original cost of the bike.


----------



## tranceraver (31 Mar 2013)

im not too keen on how far i have to lean forward to be able to touch the brake levers much prefer an up stance better on my back im not going to change the bike really impressed with it just want to change the whole headset and shifters if need be?


----------



## stumpy66 (31 Mar 2013)

Putting ona shorter stem and flip it up will bring the bars closer to you and be more upright at the same tome, a lot cheaper as well than changing the bars shifters etc


----------



## tranceraver (31 Mar 2013)

sounds like an option only thing is i like having the brake level right infront of my fingers on the handle bar ive got now i have to let go of my riding position to grab the brake levers that are forward not safe and a pain.....


----------



## stumpy66 (31 Mar 2013)

If the stem is shorter and your hands are on the hoods you can use the brakes from there without having to move down onto the drops. I find i always have to put a shorter stem on my bikes as i prefer a more upright position too. Its worth trying as you may find you get used to it, i was used to a mountain bike and it took me a while to get used to the different position of a road bike


----------



## tranceraver (31 Mar 2013)

true im going to head down to decathlon during the week as i need to get the gears checked out i will ask the guys about a shorter stem see what they come up with thanks for the advice


----------



## Ningishzidda (31 Mar 2013)

An 'Old Skool' race boy will have the gear levers on the down tube or bar ends. The Triban has the gear levers with the brake levers. The brake levers are where they should be for a race bike.
Change the bike for a Network 3.


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2013)

How about adding cross levers? So you get all the hand positions and you can brake as on a flat bar  I have these on my commuter, feel much safer and can stop easily

I am sure Decathlon can do this for you

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=517

http://www.cyclistno1.co.uk/features/maintenance/retrofit-cross-top-brake-levers.htm

Perhaps as well as the shorter stem and stem being flipped, the handlebars can be angled up a little for you. This seems a common issue with the Triban, there are shims supplied with the bike to adjust the position of the brake levers, have you fitted these?


----------



## tranceraver (31 Mar 2013)

Hi vickster 

just had a look at them cross levers that seems a good option i also want the gear shifters close to levers aswell save dropping forward to change gear im thinking maybe change the whole lot expensive but at least it will be how i like it


----------



## raindog (31 Mar 2013)

Sounds as if you've bought the wrong bike for your needs. Why not sell it as-is, and buy something else?


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> Sounds as if you've bought the wrong bike for your needs. Why not sell it as-is, and buy something else?


Indeed, sounds like you'd be better with something like a Sirrus, should be able to get one used for £300. Flat bar road bike rather than drop bar bike?


----------



## Peteaud (31 Mar 2013)

Agree with above, you should be able to sell the T3 easy and then get a Sirrus or similar.

If you really want to keep the bike then

Handlebars
Brake levers
Gear levers
full cable set.

Fitting it all

It is not going to be cheap.


----------



## tranceraver (31 Mar 2013)

yeah i see where your coming from guys  really want to keep the triban tho like the way it looks and weighs nothing think im may just bite the bullet and change the lot see what decathlon come up with suppose its better then spending the money in the pub


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2013)

I think you should add the cross levers and then you simply need to get used to riding a road bike. A Sirrus elite will be about the same weight, albeit not red


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2013)

I reckon a couple of hundred to change the set up. Seems utterly pointless but then it's your money !!


----------



## Lanzecki (31 Mar 2013)

Don't change it'll ruin the bike. Make sure the bars are level front to back. Ie Look at the bike from the side. is the top of the bar at least level of not slightly rised? I've moved my bars to jsut ablove the level, and it makes a world of difference. Consider a shorted higher stem. 

Also. You really need to do some serious milage to get used to the major change in riding position from a flat bar bike. 

Don't be in a rush to do somehting so dramatic. Not to mention the big cost in changing the Bars, Brakes, gear levers etc.


----------

